# Mother's Day Conures



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

Hello TB friends and Moms!

Canary World is having a Mother's Day sale on hand-fed Sun ($375) and Pineapple GC Conures ($250) this week through Sunday (Jandaya excluded). Here are some photos of them being displayed out of their cages this week.


Our Pineapples - Michele and Kim

The sleepy one is Michele

Our Jandaya (L) and Sun (R)

They're very playful and affectionate!

Sorry, NICK the Jandaya is excluded from the sale

Nick and Despina


----------



## Aisliyna (Sep 8, 2013)

That Jenday is actually a Sunday, a Sun/Jenday hybrid. Pure Jendays wouldn't have those yellow feathers on the wings, even as juveniles. Not that he isn't lovely, but pet shops/breeders selling hybrid birds as anything other than hybrids is a pet peeve of mine.


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

Aisliyna said:


> That Jenday is actually a Sunday, a Sun/Jenday hybrid. Pure Jendays wouldn't have those yellow feathers on the wings, even as juveniles. Not that he isn't lovely, but pet shops/breeders selling hybrid birds as anything other than hybrids is a pet peeve of mine.


Oh wow I didn't know that, Allie. He is the only one in the store right now, so that's what he is labeled as...but I'm not the one who did it!

Thanks for the info.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

They are all beautiful, I hope they get to go to great homes!


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

aluz said:


> They are all beautiful, I hope they get to go to great homes!


Thanks, Ana!


----------



## Aisliyna (Sep 8, 2013)

Jedikeet said:


> Oh wow I didn't know that, Allie. He is the only one in the store right now, so that's what he is labeled as...but I'm not the one who did it!
> 
> Thanks for the info.


Wasn't blaming you Nick  Just letting you know. It's usually the breeder that sells them to the shop as such and hopes the shop employees don't know any better. There's nothing wrong with selling Hybrids, the buyer just needs to know what they are buying. Hybrids make great pets but they can be infertile and they can have health issues. Sundays are one of the better hybrids because Jendays and Suns are so closely related and their offspring are almost always healthy, thankfully.


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

Aisliyna said:


> Wasn't blaming you Nick  Just letting you know. It's usually the breeder that sells them to the shop as such and hopes the shop employees don't know any better. There's nothing wrong with selling Hybrids, the buyer just needs to know what they are buying. Hybrids make great pets but they can be infertile and they can have health issues. Sundays are one of the better hybrids because Jendays and Suns are so closely related and their offspring are almost always healthy, thankfully.


I see and thanks again for the info, Allie. FYI, this bird is also priced the same as the Sun but he's not being discounted for this promotion.


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Jun 8, 2009)

Your conures are adorable!! The colours on that sunday are amazing!! The 2 green cheeks are actually cinnamons not pineapples. A pineapple will have a lot more red on the belly and chest area and yellow up the sides and under the wings. However cinammons are also a very beautiful mutation!!
Oh and $250. For a young handfed tame cinnamon green cheek is an awesome price at a petstore!


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

I would love to come there and get a conure for my mum!!  well, the bird would be for me in the end 
I have to say that Despina is VERY cute!!!


----------



## kwatson (Jan 19, 2014)

Oh Nick, your the sweetest , I'm going to have to say that you have to take Kim home lol, thanks they are beautiful


----------



## BudgieBudds (Feb 15, 2014)

Wow! They are gorgeous! Such vibrant colors!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*They are all adorable and I love the names you've chosen for them, Nick! *


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Jan 12, 2011)

*they are so gorgeous!! I don't know how you go in there and not leave with every bird *


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

ParrotletsRock said:


> Your conures are adorable!! The colours on that sunday are amazing!! The 2 green cheeks are actually cinnamons not pineapples. A pineapple will have a lot more red on the belly and chest area and yellow up the sides and under the wings. However cinammons are also a very beautiful mutation!!
> Oh and $250. For a young handfed tame cinnamon green cheek is an awesome price at a petstore!


Well thank you, P'letsRocker! We try to be very competitive especially on suns because we breed them at our store. We also get very good costs on GCCs from a few breeders who we work closely with.



despoinaki said:


> I would love to come there and get a conure for my mum!!  well, the bird would be for me in the end
> I have to say that Despina is VERY cute!!!


Well of course she is and that's why she's named after you!



kwatson said:


> Oh Nick, your the sweetest , I'm going to have to say that you have to take Kim home lol, thanks they are beautiful


Thanks, Kim, and she's named after you for her beauty and charming personality.



BudgieBudds said:


> Wow! They are gorgeous! Such vibrant colors!


Thanks, Rachel. Yes they are indeed eye-candy



BirdCrazyJill said:


> *they are so gorgeous!! I don't know how you go in there and not leave with every bird *


Well, Jill, I do consider them all MINE since I feed and clean-up after them everyday...so the store is just where I happen to keep 'em!


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

FaeryBee said:


> *They are all adorable and I love the names you've chosen for them, Nick! *


Thanks, dear, and I have finally found a bird BOLD enough to be given the proper name!


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

LOL the way you are going Nick you will have the whole TB team in your shop . Do they do mail order?????


----------

